# 1/18 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Albany discussion:



> SAT NT/SUN...SNOW SHOULD DEVELOP FROM W TO E SAT NT...WITHIN
> INTENSIFYING ISENTROPIC LIFT AHEAD OF APPROACHING LOW. THE SNOW
> SHOULD DEVELOP PRIOR TO MIDNIGHT ACROSS WESTERN AREAS...AROUND OR
> JUST AFTER MIDNIGHT FOR AREAS CLOSER TO THE CAPITAL DISTRICT AND
> ...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2009)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.4042&textField2=-70.7911&e=0



There you go folks, I called this one out six months ago-you're welcome.


----------



## danny p (Jan 17, 2009)

snoseek said:


> There you go folks, I called this one out six months ago-you're welcome.



Yup, I've noticed that prediction in your sig for sometime now....crazy if it comes through...you might be the new AZ crystal ball consultant....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2009)

Forecast discussion for CT states they're not sure of the track it'll take on Sunday night. Looks like there's a chance it may scoot east? Who knows at this point.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

snoseek said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.4042&textField2=-70.7911&e=0
> 
> 
> 
> There you go folks, I called this one out six months ago-you're welcome.



yeah but your two days off...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> yeah but your two days off...



Go on the 20th and see for yourself. I still say the 20th will be the day.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 17, 2009)

I like it, and I will be out on Tuesday.  I made sure I had that day off when you made the prediction!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like Maine and NH are the big winners here.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2009)

about 5" expected across nvt spine.  And then the mts do their magic.....


----------



## danny p (Jan 18, 2009)

just about 3" already on the ground here in the hudson valley, with it still coming down light and steady.....afternoon pow turns this afternoon!!!

edit:  20 minutes later and absolutely dumping now!!  Doing my snowdance!!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2009)

Southern NH, as of 9am, has gotten at LEAST 6 inches.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2009)

About 3" here and almost 20 degrees. Only light snow now. Seems like we might get another round later.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2009)

Still belching.  Up to 8-10" now.  I suspect Pats and Crotched did well this storm..


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Still belching.  Up to 8-10" now.  I suspect Pats and Crotched did well this storm..


Thanks...I had plans to go to Crotched today but I didn't want to chance it on the roads... :sad:


----------



## danny p (Jan 18, 2009)

5" on the ground and light snow....real happy here! :grin:  heading out in a half an hour....


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2009)

hammer said:


> Thanks...I had plans to go to Crotched today but I didn't want to chance it on the roads... :sad:



Roads in the general area haven't been plowed all that much.  Was planning on heading over this afternoon.  Will mostly depend on how the kids are feeling.  I am *SO* going to leave work early tommorow to hit pats before the race at the very least.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2009)

Five inches here and falling steadily


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2009)

we received 2 inches and it's settled to about 1 inch..light and fluffy powder at 400 feet above sea level not that far north of the 40th parrallel.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 18, 2009)

We got 5" of fluffy powder snow here in Coventry.


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like around 10" of powder in Portland. Heading up to the River tomorrow. Not much wind in the forecast. Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Zand (Jan 18, 2009)

About 5" of extremely light fluffy snow here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2009)

8 to 10 at Tenney today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2009)

it's been snowing here for the past 2 hours..we're actually starting to develop a snowpack..woo hoo..


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's snowing heavily again with about 2" of additional snow so far with a forecast for 2-4" overnight.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2009)

We've got about 9" since this AM and another 3-4 overnight.  Amazing flatlands, but I'm more interested to see what the mts got out of this.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2009)

Wewt!

...MORE ACCUMULATING SNOW OVERNIGHT...

WEAK LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST THIS
EVENING WILL STRENGTHEN AS IT TRACKS NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT AND PASSES
SOUTHEAST OF NANTUCKET MONDAY MORNING. THIS LOW WILL BRING A PERIOD
OF SNOW TONIGHT. SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE 2 TO 5 INCHES BEFORE IT TAPERS
OFF AND ENDS WELL AFTER MIDNIGHT. ISOLATED HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE
POSSIBLE. ROADS ARE EXPECTED TO BE SLICK OVERNIGHT.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2009)

This snow was amazingly light! We blasted up 91 this AM to Bromley and passing slower vehicles was downright scary at times. Three would be a few seconds where you had pretty much no visibility due to the "wake/blowoff" from the vehicle you were overtaking. Plows were fun too.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Are we still speculating about this storm?


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2009)

Picked up close to another 2". 23 degrees and still snowing moderately.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2009)

5-6" in the past 12 hours, for a total of about 13-14" fresh pow in 24 hrs here in Lex.   Gee, I feel like I could do my own flatland snow report!


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2009)

We ended up with about 5-6" on the day.


----------



## KingM (Jan 19, 2009)

When is the next storm speculation thread? Seems like things are pretty quiet on the forecasts. To say nothing of the fact that we're past due for a big storm.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2009)

KingM said:


> When is the next storm speculation thread? Seems like things are pretty quiet on the forecasts. To say nothing of the fact that we're past due for a big storm.


 
Dunno.  Feel free to go ahead and INVENT one.  i won't object!  
did you have a good weekend, business wise?  I'll bet the restaurants and bars were packed!


----------



## hardline (Jan 19, 2009)

in the last two days i have got 5+ at my house here in westfield. weird maybe two or three today it just snowed lightly from the morning till now. blower stuff so its no use but cool.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2009)

KingM said:


> When is the next storm speculation thread? Seems like things are pretty quiet on the forecasts. To say nothing of the fact that we're past due for a big storm.


Maybe VT is past due for a big storm... but NH and ME are going the hell off!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

PA is going the hell off..it's snowed 1+ inch 5 out of the past 9 days here..


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 19, 2009)

Had to go up to Saugus, MA today for work and boy did they get hammered with snow! A solid 12+ inches from the Sunday storm.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 19, 2009)

We got 5" yesterday morning and another 4.75" inches last night. Right now it's snowing again, though lightly.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 19, 2009)

I think out total on Sunday was around 5 inches.


----------



## KingM (Jan 20, 2009)

KingM said:


> When is the next storm speculation thread? Seems like things are pretty quiet on the forecasts. To say nothing of the fact that we're past due for a big storm.



Yeah, it was pretty good. I even got the chance to go up on Sunday afternoon to MRG for a few hours, although the lines were longer than I was used to.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 20, 2009)

why is there no thread for the possible Jan 26-28 storm???


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> why is there no thread for the possible Jan 26-28 storm???



Create one if you want.  For me and the variability of the weather,  that's a lifetime away!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> why is there no thread for the possible Jan 26-28 storm???



I'll be 2300 miles away which means it will probably be dumping hardcore..


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be 2300 miles away which means it will probably be dumping hardcore..



EXCELLENT.
BYE BYE GSS!
(can you leave earlier??)


----------

